# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  آموزش Node.js

## WOLF_MEHRDAD

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 

با توجه به نیاز کاربران به Node.js آموزش تصویری رو شروع کردم

فقط خواهشا پست نزدید

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

قسمت اول : درباره نُد ، نصب و راه اندازی


http://motaghifar.ir/files/node.js/NodeJS-Episode-1.zip

----------


## Jarvis

*مهرداد جان دستت درد نکنه بابت آموزش .. ادامه بده
فقط لینک دانلود مشکل داره ...
اینجا آپلود کن
http://www.uploadtak.com/
و یا توی مدیا فایر

یا علی
*

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

این قسمت رو فیلم نگرفتم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

قسمت دوم : 

طبق معمول تمامی زبان های برنامه نویسی میریم سراغ چاپ عبارت "Hello Word!".
برای اینکار از دستور زیر 
node 
Console.log('Hello Word!');
در cmd استفاده میکنیم
شرح اتفاقات : در اول موتور Node رو اماده دریافت دستورات از طریق cmd آماده میکنیم
در خط دوم عبارت رو چاپ میکنیم روی cmd.

خب بعد از انجام اینکار ، میخواییم سروری بسازیم که عبارت "Hello Word!" رو برامون چاپ کنه
برای این کار فایلی به اسم 
server.js
در مسیر
C:\
ایجاد میکنیم
و در اون خط زیر رو مینویسیم و ذخیره میکنیم
Console.log('Hello Word!');
حالا باید فایلمون رو صدا بزنیم برای این کار

cmd رو باز میکنیمعبارت 'cd\' رو چاپ میکنیم تا به شاخه اصلی درایو C بریمعبارت "node server.js" رو مینویسیم و Enter رو میزنیم
خب میبینیم که هر بار این کار رو انجام بدیم عبارت "Hello Word!" چاپ میشه.




حالا میخوایم کاری کنیم هر وقت کاربر با مرورگر به وبسایت ما وصل شد عبارت "Hello Word!" روی صفحه چاپ بشه.
برای اینکار باید از ماژول http که یکی از ماژول های پیشفرض Node.js هست استفاده کینم
    توضیحات : در ادامه آموزش نصب ماژول های آماده Node.js رو خدمتتون عرض میکنم.
کد زیر رو توی فایل server.js بنویسید ( کپی نکنیدا :دی )

var http = require('http');
var server = http.createServer();
function handleRequest(req, res) {
  res.writeHead(200, { 'content-type': 'text/plain'});
  res.write('Hello World!');
  res.end();
}
server.on('request', handleRequest);
server.listen(3000);


بعدش طبق معمول اجراش کنید . و از مرورگر با آدرس 
http://127.0.0.1:3000
تست کنید 



میبینیم که برای ما چاپ کرد 



   توضیحات:

از ماژول http یک نمونه میسازیمبعد از اون نمونه یک سرور میسازیمحالا سرور ما به پورت 3000 گوش میده و هر وقت درخواستی از سوی کاربر بهش برسه تابع handleRequest رو صدا میزنه و ...


خب منم دیگه خسته شدم قسمت بعدی در مورد Blocing صحبت میکنیم :دی
موفق باشید

----------


## barbodsoft.com

> بعدش طبق معمول اجراش کنید . و از مرورگر با آدرس 
> http://127.0.0.1:3000
> تست کنید


سلام
ممنون از آموزش خوبتون . من همه چیزای که گفتید رو انجام دادم و همه رو نتیجه گرفتم. ولی آدرس بالا رو متوجه نشدم. من تو سیستم خودم باید چه آدرسی رو وارد کنم.
وقتی من آدرس  127.0.0.1 رو تو مرورگر می زنم یک صفحه باز می شه و از من  نام کاربری و پسورد می خواد و وقتی آدرس 127.0.0.1:3000 رو می زنم هیچی نمایش نمی ده.

در ضمن یک سوالی آیا node.js  در هر هاستی قابل اجراست یا شرایط خاصی دارد؟

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

> سلام
> ممنون از آموزش خوبتون . من همه چیزای که گفتید رو انجام دادم و همه رو نتیجه گرفتم. ولی آدرس بالا رو متوجه نشدم. من تو سیستم خودم باید چه آدرسی رو وارد کنم.
> وقتی من آدرس  127.0.0.1 رو تو مرورگر می زنم یک صفحه باز می شه و از من  نام کاربری و پسورد می خواد و وقتی آدرس 127.0.0.1:3000 رو می زنم هیچی نمایش نمی ده.
> 
> در ضمن یک سوالی آیا node.js  در هر هاستی قابل اجراست یا شرایط خاصی دارد؟


درود بر شما

منظور از این آدرس همون localhost هست که آپاچی روش فعاله 
مشکل پسورد هم احتمالا از IIS هست .

باید هاستینگ براتون نصب کنه ولی بهتره از VPS استفاده کنید.

----------


## barbodsoft.com

آقا ممنون 
درست شد. از IIS بود. 
یک چت روم هم تو سایت آقای افشین مهربانی بود که اون رو هم اجرا گرفتم. ولی هنوز خیلی مونده تا ازش شناخت نسبی به دست بیارم.

اینم لینک وبلاگ آقای افشین مهربانی و برنامه ایشون برای چت روم با nodejs , socket.io

راستی من در کل تو برنامه نویسی وب تازه کار هستم. می شه بفرمایید آیا معمولا پشتیبانی هاستینگ اینکار رو برای ما می کنن یا نه؟ اگه هاستینگ حاصی سراغ دارید بفرمایید.

یک سوال دیگه این nodejs تا چه اندازه کارا خواهد بود؟ من شنیدم یاهو می خواد سیستمش رو ببره به سمت nodejs. آیا این ابزار برای طراحی کامل یک وب سایت مناسب خواهد بود؟

----------


## barbodsoft.com

سلامی مجدد
آقا من از این socket.io خیلی خوشم اومد. 
می شه بگید آیا می شه باهاش چت صوتی یا تصویری هم نوشت ؟

----------


## barbodsoft.com

سلام 
کسی نیست جواب بده

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

> راستی من در کل تو برنامه نویسی وب تازه کار هستم. می شه بفرمایید آیا معمولا پشتیبانی هاستینگ اینکار رو برای ما می کنن یا نه؟ اگه هاستینگ حاصی سراغ دارید بفرمایید.


فکر نکنم هاستینگی در ایران این سرویس رو ارائه بده ؛ بهترین گزینه همون VPS هست



> یک سوال دیگه این nodejs تا چه اندازه کارا خواهد بود؟ من شنیدم یاهو می خواد سیستمش رو ببره به سمت nodejs. آیا این ابزار برای طراحی کامل یک وب سایت مناسب خواهد بود؟


برای طراحی وبسایت که اصلا مربوط نمیشه ولی برای برنامه های تحت سرور و realtime استفاده میشه 
حالا میتونه چت روم باشه ، یا بازی یا هر چیز دیگه 



> آیا می شه باهاش چت صوتی یا تصویری هم نوشت ؟


بله ، ولی فکر فشار به سرور رو هم باید بکنید

----------


## barbodsoft.com

سلام
ممنون از جواب تون 
من این تماس صوتی و تصویری رو برای چت روم عمومی نمی خوام. من برای برگزاری کلاس آنلاین نیاز دارم و تعداد نفرات همزمان از 6 نفر بیشتر نخواهد بود. آیا باز هم نیاز به هاست خیلی قوی خواهد بود. 
برای شروع(سال اول) فکر کنم نهایتا روزانه 2 کلاس آنلاین 1:30 برگزار شود. 

در ضمن من یک لینک از یک سایت که راهنمایی های برای چت صوتی و تصویری دارد رو تو لینک زیر گذاشتم. خوشحال می شم یک نکاه بندازید و راهنمایی نمایید.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8C%D8%B1%DB%8C

----------


## speed_fire2

خسته نباشید قصد ندارید اموزش ادامه بدین؟؟؟؟

----------


## ravand

از آموزشتون متشکرم.
این خط رو باید با حرف کوچک بنویسید وگرنه اخطار میده:


```
Console.log('Hello Word!');
```

اینطوری صحیح تره:


```
console.log('Hello Word!');
```

اخطاری که به من داد این بود:


```
F:\nodejs>node test.js

F:\nodejs\test.js:1
(function (exports, require, module, __filename, __dirname) { Console.log('Hel
                                                              ^
ReferenceError: Console is not defined
    at Object.<anonymous> (F:\nodejs\test.js:1:63)
    at Module._compile (module.js:456:26)
    at Object.Module._extensions..js (module.js:474:10)
    at Module.load (module.js:356:32)
    at Function.Module._load (module.js:312:12)
    at Function.Module.runMain (module.js:497:10)
    at startup (node.js:119:16)
    at node.js:901:3

F:\nodejs>node test.js
Hello Word!
```

----------


## cups_of_java

توی Nodejs اسامی همه ماژول ها  و متد ها با حروف کوچیک هست، به طور استاندارد اینطوری می نویسن.

----------


## hamed_gibago

برای طراحی وبسایت می تونید از node نیز استفاده کنید و دستتون خیلی بازه
فقط کافیه یه سرچ بزنید.
در node چندین فریمورک mvc و چندین viewengine وجود داره
معروفترینشون express.js هستش
همچنین با دیتابیس های مختلف مثل mysql و mongodb می تونید کار کنید که تو خودش حتی orm framework هم داره  (mongoos)

----------


## sh8867

یکی به من بگه این فایل server.js رو چه جوری می سازن؟کجا می سازن؟؟؟؟؟لطفا

----------


## ravand

> یکی به من بگه این فایل server.js رو چه جوری می سازن؟کجا می سازن؟؟؟؟؟لطفا


 مثلاً شما node.js را در این ادرس نصب کردی:


```
F:\node
```

میای فایل server.js را در پوشه ی node قرار میدی.

----------


## habibb

> قسمت اول : درباره نُد ، نصب و راه اندازی
> 
> از سرور های مختلف : 
> 
> 
> http://www.uploadtak.com/images/m921_NodeJS__Episode_1.rar
> http://uplod.ir/vdb8hybf6vp2/NodeJS_-_Episode_1.rar.htm


متاسفانه هر دو لینک خراب شده هر کس که فایل ها رو داره آپلود کنه متشکرم

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

لینک دانلود قسمت اول به روز شد.

موفق باشید.

----------


## zahra_68

ممنون از آموزشتون لطفا قسمت های بعدی آموزش رو هم بذارید

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

به زودی ادامه آموزش رو شروع میکنم، یا اینکه کتابی در این مورد تالیف میکنم.

----------


## elhamdaneshvar

> قسمت اول : درباره نُد ، نصب و راه اندازی
> 
> 
> http://motaghifar.ir/files/node.js/NodeJS-Episode-1.zip


سلام
این لینک مشکل داره لطفا برسی کنید و لینک سالم قراربدید که بتونیم استفاده کنیم

----------


## mfaridi

سلام من مثل اموزش پیش رفتم ولی وقتی که ادرس http://127.0.0.1:3000/server.js رو میزنم مرورگر ارور This webpage is not availableمیاره موندم چکار کنم

----------


## cups_of_java

شما توی ترمینال میزنی 
node server.js

و ادرس توی مرورگر رو هم این میزنی:
http://127.0.0.1:3000

----------


## mfaridi

من با ویندوز کار میکنم و با xampp

----------


## mrcoder01

> قسمت اول : درباره نُد ، نصب و راه اندازی
> 
> 
> http://motaghifar.ir/files/node.js/NodeJS-Episode-1.zip





لینک ها همه مشکل داره.

----------


## cybercoder

http://www.aparat.com/v/8Kyju

----------

